# Bic Rivet Gun



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

So, it is snowing, I'm bored. I took an idea I saw on the net and built a rivet gun with a ball point pen, some wood and a file handle. 



















I can't remember where I saw this so I can't give credit, sorry. 

I'm working on a tank for this flat car. A bit of newspaper printing aluminum becomes a riveted part. Glue and paint will make it look real. The flat car is rough boards I cut on my bandsaw and the base is an old New Bright caboose deck and trucks. The tank is a few pill bottle parts glued together. More rivets to come.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's how the MKII version looks. I added the extra dimples for spacing and a guide for alignment. The guide is removable and can be shimmed (I used thin wire for a shim) to allow exact distance of rivet dimple from the edge. 



















The tank is a water tank for supplying the lumber camp. It will be lifted on and off of the flat car by crane. The plastic bottle material is SLICK! Nothing sticks to it very well. I used epoxy to mount the dome (twice!) and am experimenting with superglue for the end rivet bands. I'm hoping that the paint will hold everything together. Even roughing the surface of the plastic doesn't help sticking much. 










Now to design some hinges and latches for the dome cover.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

if you make brass tube inserts you can get sharper shoulders for a while... I'd file off the rounded bits and drop a shim in the hole, replace brass...
or drill a section of steel strap cut to fit....


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

Some of the stockholders came to review the new tank today. They are pale from the long winter...  Snowing here today, but nice and warm in the 'hobby shop'.  The tank isn't quite complete, but the guys can get the idea anyway.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice looking tank! And the rivet gun is a cool idea.


-Kevin.


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

When the word got out about building a new carriage, a crowd formed...


----------



## Nevadablue (Nov 18, 2013)

A couple more details:










I've been trying to figure out a way to make LARGE nuts for the tie rods on the car. Today I found a plastic coat hanger... they have a tiny hole through the cross section! That made it easy! Round piece for a washer and a section sanded square for a nut! A bit of black paint and Voila!


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice work, and good idea the rivet gun !

Regards

Xavier


----------

